# [SOLVED] Trouble with phc-intel module - loads sometimes

## Wintershade

I've decided to give phc-intel a go once more and I'm having trouble loading the module - sometimes. Sometimes it loads successfully, other times it doesn't. It seems like around 30%-70% (in favour of not loading), but I may be pessimistic on that remark (it might be simply 50%-50%).

I'm using Gentoo Linux with OpenRC, kernel 3.12.5-ck. I've successfully compiled and installed phc-intel through portage. Afterwards, I've put

```
echo "16 6 0" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_vids

echo "16 6 0" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/phc_vids
```

in my /etc/profile, in order to load these VIDs on startup.

I've put phc-intel as a module to load in /etc/conf.d/modules, as well as blacklisted acpi_cpufreq and cpufreq_stats via my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.

However, it seems that acpi_cpufreq still sometimes loads during startup. What bothers me is that it sometimes loads, and sometimes it loads phc-intel properly, and I can see it using my modified VIDs and voltages (I can see that through both the phctool, and by monitoring my CPU temperature).

If anyone could help me shed some light on this, or tell me what I'm doing wrong, I would be most grateful.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Is phc-intel the first that is loaded? Not that any other module force-loads acpi_cpufreq. I have both acpi_cpufreq in the blacklist and phc-intel in the module list listed first, and it never failed to load.

----------

## Wintershade

This is all I have in /etc/conf.d/modules:

```
modules="phc-intel vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp"
```

This is my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf:

```
blacklist acpi_cpufreq

blacklist cpufreq_stats
```

And this is my output of rc-status -a:

```
unlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                 [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                                       [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                             [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                  [  started  ]

 cpufrequtils                                                                         [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                            [  started  ]

 ntp-client                                                                           [  stopped  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                           [  started  ]

 local                                                                                [  started  ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 dmesg                                                                                [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                           [  started  ]

 devfs                                                                                [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                                                [  started  ]

 tmpfiles.dev                                                                         [  started  ]

 udev                                                                                 [  started  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 killprocs                                                                            [  stopped  ]

 savecache                                                                            [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                                             [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock                                                                              [  started  ]

 swap                                                                                 [  started  ]

 modules                                                                              [  started  ]

 fsck                                                                                 [  started  ]

 root                                                                                 [  started  ]

 mtab                                                                                 [  started  ]

 localmount                                                                           [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                                               [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                                             [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                                         [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                                              [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                                            [  started  ]

 procfs                                                                               [  started  ]

 urandom                                                                              [  started  ]

 tmpfiles.setup                                                                       [  started  ]

 hostname                                                                             [  started  ]

 swapfiles                                                                            [  started  ]

 loopback                                                                             [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                                               [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 xdm-setup                                                                            [  started  ]
```

Any leads here? Have I done something wrong, or...?

----------

## Wintershade

A short update:

I've tried recompiling the kernel, without the acpi_cpufreq module. I've also tried adding

```
intel_pstate=disable
```

as a kernel boot parameter into my GRUB configuration.

Neither worked, phc-intel still sometimes loads, and sometimes doesn't. What I've discovered is that the module itself sometimes cannot load, for some reason (it seems like it's not the conflict between modules that are already loaded). Anyone got any idea about this? TIA

edit:

SOLVED: The problem is gone, now that I have compiled the 3.10-lqx kernel. I am not sure whether the problem was in the kernel version (is 3.12 too new?), the patchset (although LQX kernel contains the CK patches), or my kernel configuration. Most likely the configuration.

----------

